

Show HN: A different interface for reading Hacker News - moeffju
http://moeffju.github.com/pyxis/pyxis.html

======
mooism2
Doesn't work for me --- nothing loads in either pane, nothing happens when I
click on either of the links at the top.

(I'm using Firefox 3.6.13.)

~~~
zrgiu
same here, but works on Chrome. And it's even pretty nice, I like it. Maybe
figure out some way to show comments side by side with the original page?

~~~
moeffju
If you want to see comments and link at once, <http://hnvue.com/> was linked
in this thread and does that.

------
moeffju
This is something I hacked up in about two hours using the iHackerNews API,
serve, haml, and jQuery. It was inspired by the view many apps use on tablets
in widescreen mode - list of items on the left, expanded content on the right.

The UI is not polished at all, but I wanted to get this out to get feedback.

On my TODO list for Pyxis: \- Better UI \- Load more pages (currently only the
first page of the frontpage is loaded) \- Use the history API to make the UI
state shareable.

The source is on <https://github.com/moeffju/pyxis>, so feel free to fork it
and improve on it.

------
thunk
Briefly amuse yourself by clicking "Show HN: A different interface for reading
Hacker News" in each nested frame.

~~~
phillco
_Briefly_?

------
petewailes
<http://searchlightdigital.com/2011-02-21_1408.png> it's just HN, all the way
down...

------
Herald_MJ
I prefer <http://www.hnvue.com>

~~~
moeffju
Interesting, I didn't know about that. I prefer the link/comments toggle
instead of the side-by-side view because I like content panes to be as big as
possible, but hnvue is very useful anyway.

------
bkhl
Pretty cool. Why not have another column for comments instead of making users
to click? Maybe put this as an option for users to select, because I'm sure
there are a lot of people who are using widescreen monitors and are not fully
utilizing it. I'm suggesting this as an option, because there are other batch
of people who uses vertical mode.

------
johndbritton
The line under each link "51 points, 27 comments" should be clickable and take
you directly to the HN thread.

~~~
moeffju
That's a great idea, I put it on my j list. I hope to have time to hack on
this tonight.

------
statictype
Has potential.

1) Make the 'x comments' part a separate link that opens the comments tab.

2) try and put the domain linked to somewhere

Otherwise, I like this interface

------
mbpr
ha cool . . . pretty similar to something I crudely put together awhile back:

<http://hackskimmer.heroku.com>

it uses viewtext to make things 'readable', which unfortunately seems to be
choking right now

I wanted to put something together to let me get through hackernews quickly
when i didn't want to get caught up in the comments.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Doesn't work in Firefox 1.5.0.6. Not that I expect it would - nothing whizzy
does. Mind you, that's part of the reason why I use it.

